# mic: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

## paul_chany

Hi,

I want to setup microphone, sofar without any success.

I have installed Linux gentoo 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sun Aug 1 17:30:08 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux.

The speakers and PC speaker works well.

The microphone is connected to the Front of my PC Box.

alsamixer gives to me:

Card: HDA NVidia

Chip: Realtek ALC883

In alsamixer i have unmuted Front Mic 100<>100 and Front Mic 67<>67.

```
$ sudo lspci | grep Audio

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

```

```
$ lsmod | grep snd

snd_pcm_oss            29021  0 

snd_mixer_oss          11939  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1183  0 

snd_seq_oss            22271  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4484  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                39677  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4397  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_realtek   250681  1 

snd_hda_intel          17772  2 

snd_hda_codec          63695  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4964  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                54080  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15260  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42362  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4431  2 snd

snd_page_alloc          5817  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

firmware_class          5504  8 snd_hda_codec,tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia
```

When I try to test microphone with Ekiga or Skype, it just don't works. 

I try record with arecord:

```
$ arecord -t au > mikrofon.au

Recording Sparc Audio 'stdin' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono

^CAborted by signal Félbeszakítás...
```

and then play it with aplay:

```
$ aplay mikrofon.au 

Playing Sparc Audio 'mikrofon.au' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
```

but nothing can be hearing.

```
$ arecord -l

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 2: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

What am I missing here?

----------

## paul_chany

 *paul_chany wrote:*   

> I want to setup microphone, sofar without any success.

 

I shall not be at home and at Internet untill 6 August 2010, so I can't

reply to this thread so far.

However I wish to solve this problem very much.

----------

## paul_chany

 *paul_chany wrote:*   

> I want to setup microphone, sofar without any success.

 

This is not true anymore.   :Very Happy: 

I did the following:

 recompile the kernel.

 setup sound with alsamixer

My kernel configuration for sound are:

(when something is not set, there I write '...' here)

```
CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m                    

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y  

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y  

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

...

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

...

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

...                            

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

...

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

...
```

In alsamixer I have the following settings:

(I hit F5 to get All settings.)

Front Mic Boost: 33<>33

Mic Boost: 0 (because I'm using the Front Microphone slot)

S/PDIF: ON

S/PDIF Default PCM: ON

Capture: 45<>45

Capture 1: 97<>97

Channel Mode: 6 ch

Digital: 96<>96

Input Source: Front Mic

Input Source 1: Front Mic

Now I have the following loaded kernel modules:

```
snd_pcm_oss            29021  0 

snd_mixer_oss          11939  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1183  0 

snd_seq_oss            22271  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4484  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                39677  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4397  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_realtek   250681  1 

snd_hda_intel          17772  1 

snd_hda_codec          63695  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4964  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                54080  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15260  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43117  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4431  2 snd

snd_page_alloc          5817  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

firmware_class          5504  8 snd_hda_codec,tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia
```

I have the following setup in Ekiga:

(Control-P -> Settings / Devices / Audio Devices)

Audio Plugin: ALSA

Audio Devices:

Output Device: HDA NVidia

Input Device: HDA NVidia

I have the following setup in Skype:

(Control-O -> Options / Sound Devices)

Microphone: Default device (default)

Speakers: Default device (default)

Ringing: Default device (default)

I checked the 'Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels'

I have the following setup in Audacity:

(Control-P -> Settings / Devices)

Host: ALSA

Play Back Device: default

Input Device: default

Channels: 2 (Stereo)

It works!   :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Razz: 

----------

## mitch_feaster

Thanks for following up on your own post. I have the exact same hardware with the exact same issue and was able to resolve it because of your post. Thanks!

----------

